
WTFUK - wallflower
https://medium.com/@rachelnabors/wtfuk-73009d5623b4
======
Johnny_Brahms
I am banned from entering the US in a turn of events that not only cost me
$30k in lost income and another $1k in flight tickets, but that has made
flying anywhere a 24h project.

I am routinely harassed on just about any international airport for the sole
reason of once having a laptop I couldn't decrypt. I was to be sent the key
upon arrival.

At least the whole experience made the company I worked for change it's
routines to: Go over without a laptop, buy one retail and download encrypted
work data.

I have stopped travelling with any electrical components, since they are
routinely taken to a back room and probably copied/bugged.

